# Where can I learn kali and arnis in cdo



## Allen (Jun 5, 2019)

Yo does anybody know where can i learn kali and arnis in cdo?


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 5, 2019)

Maybe.....if we knew what cdo stood for.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 5, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Maybe.....if we knew what cdo stood for.



He has this same post in this location Where can I learn kali and arnis in cdo
Apparently cdo is in the Philippines, and apparently it stands for Cagayan de Oro

And not knowing anything about any Martial art in the Philippines, with a little Googlefu I came up with the name "Philippine Arnis Kali Eskrima Academy (PHIL-ARKESADOR)" but I know nothing about it, or for that matter even if it s a real school


----------



## Blindside (Jun 5, 2019)

Allen said:


> Yo does anybody know where can i learn kali and arnis in cdo?



If you have access to Facebook I would recommend you go over at ask this question at: The Filipino Martial Arts Forum

There are a high percentage of Filipinos on that page and may have some good advice for you.  (You might try not using the term Kali there though, it is something of an sensitive subject, because it is felt that it isn't actually a traditional name for the Filipino fighting arts despite what has been popularized about it.)


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 5, 2019)

CDO School thats all i found


----------

